# Lots of New Parts For Sale



## Jay's Discount Marine (Feb 29, 2008)

Attention repair shops!

I have a lot of new stock, marked to sell!

Cables (throttle/ shift/ steering),

water hose, exhaust hose, fuel hose,

Mercruiser belts, Volvo belts, lots more.

Make an offer - leave an email message.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I need some cables for my boat Johnson 115 that would be the throttle cables.


----------



## Jay's Discount Marine (Feb 29, 2008)

look on the black, plastic sheath of the cable for a model number and length.

it will be stamped in white letters and numbers.

or, measure the overall length and round up to the next full foot.

that will be close enough.

I'll check my stock and quote a cost.

thanks, jay.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have 25' of #4 gauge marine grade wire???


----------

